# Can't get my multis to breed



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

As in title just don't seen to want to get down to any action any tips... I have 3 groups each has a male and four females...


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Could be either age, too young/old, or cold, are they kept indoors/outside. Mine had stopped breeding until I brought them indoors.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i occationally have a group that just dont breed,mine have gone alot cooler now but are still breeding really well,what age are they?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I've bred many diffeent rodents for years but had nothing but problems with Multi's.
In the end I killed them off and just used the cages for rats and mice.
Stephen


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

i have been keeping multis for a few years now and have found that they seem to be seasonal 
in the summer they are at it like rabbits but in the winter definately slow down.
i ususally harvest them during the summer months and then if your lucky you may get a few litters in the winter.
i keep mine in large tanks so as they can have plenty of room to chase the female as i believe is the 'courtship' of multis.
keep them warmer and see what happens after all they are an african species. hope this helps 

good luck 
paddy


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah they a good few months old now but all my rodents and snakes for that matter are kept in the garage so prob to cold....


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

IMO your groups are too big. I had problems breeding them until I started keeping them in pairs and 1.2 ratios.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

SARGE07 said:


> Yeah they a good few months old now but all my rodents and snakes for that matter are kept in the garage so prob to cold....


 how big are they roughly and what do you feed them?


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are quite big not yet at adult size . I feed them on a hamster mix and in that i ad extra seeds and some dog biscuits This is what i feed my fancy mice....


----------



## trebor1168 (Nov 20, 2008)

r any of them proven at all


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds like they are all ok and on a good diet,the only difference with mine is they are given fruit and veg as well,you may just have to give them more time.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine havent' stopped breeding all year.
I do give them more veg than the other rodents but that's the only difference in their diet.


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I had mine they took about 3 months to breed and had one lot of babies then didn’t have anymore for ages in the end I got fed up of them and fed them out. They also seemed to take for ever to grow but I do no people who think there excellent.
I personally would stick to mice and rats.


----------

